# ELK spotted in NE ohio



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

hey folks an elk was spotted in NE OHIO. just read about it on this site.
http://ohioccwforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=55999. 
I know there are elk farms in the Jefferson area, but it does not have an ear tag. keep a look out for him on your game cams.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Last year, a friend of mine shot a cow elk at on public land around Indian Lake. There is an article and picture of it in Ohio Outdoor News, I can't remember which month it was, but I'm guessing it was February or March.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Shot a cow elk on public lands!?! Didn't know ohio sold tags,your joking right?


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Is it white?

/sorry...i just can't help myself! LOL


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

russ9054 said:


> Shot a cow elk on public lands!?! Didn't know ohio sold tags,your joking right?


He's not joking. It was in the Outdoor News publication. There was a picture or two of it as well


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you see an elk in ohio, just shoot it. No tag necessary. You can even use your "deer" rifle if it is in a municipality where you could use it to shoot a groundhog.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not illegal to shoot elk in Ohio. They arent managed or classified by odnr. HAPPY HUNTING!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Why would you shoot an elk? I would want them to reproduce and maybe have a season open on them someday like what happened in Kentucky.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Because it is not wild it would need a mate to breed with. I dont think there is enough of them around if that were the case I believe they would be endangerd like a black bear . I may be wrong though. This has to be an escape from a local farm no doubt. Someone will have a full freezer. Maybe me if it makes it to ashtabula
Adam

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

DNR doesn't want elk in ohio cause they cause more damage than deer.That is what I was told by a bioligist.


----------

